# Working with a management Co instead of a general



## Obsoletelaw (Mar 10, 2016)

Just wondering what your thoughts are on working with a management Co, and if so has anyone worked with Tango Management in Canada? My thoughts are these people don't Know jack sh*t on how to run a Job.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*No thank you....*

Been there, done that, lost the T shirt.....~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Low Pay, Slow Pay and No Pay; all customers to stay away from.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Working with a GC who is billing for his work and just adds a percentage on to your bill is a far cry from a management company that just wants to squeeze a nickel out of a penny and screw quality of work done is a huge difference.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The entire business model of such a firm is to DRIVE DOWN wages paid.

What else do I have to tell you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Obsoletelaw said:


> Just wondering what your thoughts are on working with a management Co, and if so has anyone worked with Tango Management in Canada? My thoughts are these people don't Know jack sh*t on how to run a Job.


Go with your instincts. These guys typically hire bottom feeding subs based on price alone. It takes forever to get paid. Trade scheduling is horrible and they will expect you to absorb change orders, which will be plenty. You will find yourself married to a low percentage job and turning down good business in the process.

The owner will be paying you, not a GC. The further removed you are from the guy writing the cheques, the worse it gets.


----------



## Obsoletelaw (Mar 10, 2016)

That's exactly what is going on and we are not going to bid the next two phases with this particular job. Frustrating to say the least, we are doing a pool upgrade for our community. The municipality who hired them is going to be talked to after this job and will be explaining why they should never use a Management company again. Nothing is going to be done right when they make the subs pay for changes that the engineer they hired missed almost everything that pertains to structure/mechanical /electrical. And everyone here wants to drop kick the safety officer into the hot tube while it is overheating. The Pm is from England and seems to think European codes apply in Canada.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Management Company = a bunch of educated idiots who know absolutely nothing about how to manage anything yet are actual experts at padding their own pockets at every trades expense.


----------



## Obsoletelaw (Mar 10, 2016)

That is what we are learning... Will not be bidding the next two portions of the jobs. Way to much bs to deal with. I wish the municipality would have hired a general, or a least hired a clerk of the works for this job.


----------



## Obsoletelaw (Mar 10, 2016)

One thing that really is getting me upset is the company has no policy on safety and the safety officer is making things up as she goes. Hands us a united rental inspection sheet for a scissor lift and says fill it out or I'm tagging the lift as non operational! Need daily inspection, copy of tool box meeting, says everyone must have a lift certificate. And when I ask to see the Occupational health and safety policy book, she says that's not available. Next is I'm going to demand to see it, and if not get me in contact with your safety committee.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Obsoletelaw said:


> One thing that really is getting me upset is the company has no policy on safety and the safety officer is making things up as she goes. Hands us a united rental inspection sheet for a scissor lift and says fill it out or I'm tagging the lift as non operational! Need daily inspection, copy of tool box meeting, says everyone must have a lift certificate. And when I ask to see the Occupational health and safety policy book, she says that's not available. Next is I'm going to demand to see it, and if not get me in contact with your safety committee.


That's all daily routine on our jobs. But they need to provide you with a written safety manual. So you know what you need to prepare for.


----------

